# Can I install winsows 8 on Asrock G31-ms without graphics card?



## hari1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Now since windows 8 consumer preview has been launched I want to test it on my system.
Currently I am using windows xp. My motheboard is Asrock G31-MS. It has intel G31 chipset. I DO NOT have any separate graphics card. I have a dual core intel 1.6ghz processor and 1gb of ram.
Please tell me if I can windows 8 on my computer. Also if yes, how much partion space will it need minimum?
Thanks


----------



## ArjunKiller (Feb 29, 2012)

It need 20GB space. Yes you can run it.


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 29, 2012)

Graphics Card is required for the animations to work in the home screen. Also mouse navigation is not smooth.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 29, 2012)

> System Requirements
> Windows 8 Consumer Preview works great on the same hardware that powers Windows 7:
> 
> Processor: 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster
> ...



G31 supports DX9 so you can use it.


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2012)

@ OP - if possible get another 1/2GB ram module to get a much smoother windows 8 experience


----------



## hari1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

